# R34 gtr air conditioning radiator



## shturm (Oct 28, 2009)

As stated above, looking for air conditioning radiator.


----------



## Bush (Jan 12, 2020)

Will a 33 gtst fit? I think I might have one


----------



## shturm (Oct 28, 2009)

No ide


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

PM


----------

